# Help! Labor.What is this? (gross pic)



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a app 10 yr old LM doe who just started labor with this stuff coming out. What is going on? Has anyone had a goat with this?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Michelle, you probably have a dead kid in there. Or maybe a uterine infection. Be prepared to Help, as dead babies don't move towards the exit in the correct way. You will probably have to go in and guide it out.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That's what I was thinking.  Another problem is that her vulva is very hard, almost like a growth or something and when I tried to go in and see what was going on I couldn't really get past that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks like meconium. Believe me if this was a uterine infection you would be walkin out your back door saying who died! It is nasty smelly even make me throw up bad if you had a uterine infection that included this color fluid coming out of your doe. Infection is green/grey/tinged in red, and looks and smells like death when it hits oxygen.

It's vet time if you can't get in the vagina, perhaps some sort of cysts or does it smell like poop? Perhaps she is leaking from her small bowel into her vagina? Either way you have to get the kids out. Is she valuable enough for you to pay for a C section? Can you do it yourself if you would rather have the kids? A breeder local to you to call for help? vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Vicki, that is good to know about the infection. It doesn't smell like anything. Sondra came over to take a look. It doesn't seem like the doe is really in labor yet.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It doesn't smell at all only like placenta she isn't having any contractions so I told her to wait a bit more and then give lute and go in Her ligaments arent' gone yet either. Hope I am right on this Vicki.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll pray for her Michelle.

Hope everything will be okay.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your worries....I just had a dead kid with my doe and nothing but clearish amber fluids....could be meconium maybe? Or maybe a mass that is bleeding, but i would think the fluids then would be more red, this looks browner to me, like meconium. if it's meconium you have to get the kids out right away right? or they could get a bad lung infection i think, at least in humans....I am so sorry things are not going along swimmingly as we all wish they would! problem kiddings are not any fun!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the nice thoughts, guys. I will fill y'all in when things have progressed. She is such a sweetheart I want her to be OK.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

i hope everything turns out OK. But that looks a little funny to me....


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't a clue either, just hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope it all works out.Tammy


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope all works out ok!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am glad you have Sondra to help.

Unless you go to the vet there isn't anything to do but wait and watch, but do try to be there as much as you can, get your stuff together to raise these kids if they are alive, because if this is going to be a uterine infection than she will likely go septic and die durng labor or right after, once it hits oxygen it seems to take over the whole system whre before it was just at the cevix or in the uterus. If it does turn out well for both kids and her, please make sure you flush with biomycin/la200 etc...any 200 mg tetracycline, and not just the vagina. After she passes he placenta with a gloved hand go back in and then slide in a tube up your wrist and into the uterus, flood as much as you can throughout the uterus, use your biggest syringe and do it 10 times unless you have a big one, mine holds a quart. Have help so you do a really good job, if you have naxcel I would puther on it afterward, if not than use pennicillin or the tetracyline, sorry but I would use the naxcel or excennel. I would also give her banamine to make sure her utuers doesn't make scar tissue and also it helps with inflammation. 

Once she starts pushing get the kids out, assist, don't let nature take it's course. Vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the details about how to treat her after labor. I have all the meds and equipment neccessary to help her and the kids (if they are alive).
She has started loosening in the tail area and the discharge has changed to a milky color. Still no bad smell and she has no fever.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hoping for the best here Michelle. I sure hope your girl pulls through for you. Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I am on call and only a few minutes away so we are hoping


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Boy, I hope everything goes well, anxious to see the results of this one


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, me too, how is she?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

:sniffle
Well, we lost three little ones but the momma is hanging in there. Thanks to all of you for the support. And much thanks to Sondra who had to come to my rescue (yet again!)


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Michelle that is terrible. So sorry for you.
Let us know the details when you can so we can all learn from it.
That Sondra what a hero. 
Lee


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry Michelle. You must feel overwhelmed right now. I'm thinking of you and hope your momma goat is fine.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So sorry Michelle (((hugs))) from Washington. I do hope your girl pulls through, I'll be saying a word for you. Tam


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry hope the doe makes it for you tammy


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

It is such a heart-wrenching thing to lose the little ones. Very sorry. I'm hoping your sweet doe pulls through okay.

Kim


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

{{{{ hugs }}}} from us in W WA too Michelle, its so hard to anticipate for so many months and have it turn out badly. I was a major stress case when my doe was 2 days later this year than last year kidding... we all feel for you here....

Hopefully your doe will be ok, and like others say, when you're ready to share, we all appreciate learning from what happened.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear that you lost the kids


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry that you lost the babies. Keep us posted on the mamma.
Theresa


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry for your Loss!!! Did anyone figure out what caused this? just curious, Hope mom recovers!


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope the mom is doing okay, and so sorry.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

In hind site should have done as Vicki suggested going to Vet and getting a C Section but with this goat tho she is a great goat was given to me and then went to Michelle. One just has to make the decission on how much money you spend. Being a week end I made the decission to lute and wait it out. She seems to be OK tho time will tell of course on if she gets infected.
Two of the babies were full sized the 3rd which I believe was from a different horn was tiny not fully developed and think it was the orginal death which caused the other two. 
Arial was flushed out very very good till we had clear liquid and was given antibiotics which she will stay on this week and watched closely. She drank pleanty of water and ate a bit of alfalfa pellets. Of course she is sore and walks funny


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh this is Ariel!

:hugs to you both.... very sorry to read this.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Lynn so strange as she never has trouble.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Some things just happen do you think she got rammed or some such to cause the first kid to die?

Hoping Ariel comes through this hale & healthy. 

I was just showing off her daughter yesterday.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Arial is doing OK this morning. Tho I never saw her lay down all night. I haven't seen her urinate, either.
I really have no idea what could have happened to her. She is the boss around here so i cant imagine any other goat having the nerve to butt her. 
Lynn, I would love to see a pic of her daughter


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Michelle make sure she is drinking pleanty and give her some Vit tablets. put some gator aid or cool aid in her water.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

So sorry Michelle....loss is hard...


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

sorry for your loss Michelle - sure hope your doe is back to 100% soon.


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

It is no fun to have something like this on your hands. Sorry for you loss...Hope the doe gets well.


----------



## HeidiEllsworth (May 28, 2009)

((hugs)) so sorry


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh shoot! I hope that momma pulls through!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks so much. You guys are so sweet. I went ahead and took Arial to the vet today since she was having trouble urinating. And of course she pp'ed on the way there. LOL
Anyway, Sondra already had everything under control. The vet seemed to think that we did all the right things for Arial and that her prognosis was good.


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so sorry Michelle. Will pray everything continues to get better.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job Sondra!!!! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

good update!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

doublebowgoats said:


> I went ahead and took Arial to the vet today since she was having trouble urinating. And of course she pp'ed on the way there.


Of course she did!

Hang in there.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Michelle, 
So sorry about your loss - just now catching up on some reading. This has been a weird year - I had a pretty bad one with two dead kids and the doe did not open up in the pelvis. Alot of problems this year all the way around from everything I am hearing. Hugs - hope all else goes well.

Shawna


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. There has been a lot of weird stuff going on.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I am just catching up on this thread. I am so sorry you lost the babies. I hope momma pulls through just fine and provides you with healthy babies next spring.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

As of today Arial is doing great! (according to Michelle)


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

good news tammy


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Great news


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome! At these there was a somewhat happy ending!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

She thinks I am her baby now and is running all the other goats away so we can be together undisturbed. LOL 
She seems fine really and gave 8lbs of milk today.


----------

